# RAW Diet and treats



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All

I have now been feeding RAW for approx. 2 months or so. Fynn has been gaining weight and we have been getting a good routine going. My question now is in regards to training treats. I train him in Obedience, and still use treats like cooked hot dogs pieces, cheese, liver treats, and all kinds of other chewy treats that you can buy at the pet store. Basically, I am using the same training treats as before I started feeding RAW.

I just want to know what people who feed RAW use for training treats.

Thanks

Simone


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Pretty much do what you are doing. I mostly use cheese.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I purchase the cheapest, smallest dog biscuits I can find or I use some of the cats kibble. I figure a small amount of the 'bad' stuff isn't going to kill them.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We use cooked meat with a little garlic powder sprinkled on! 
*Meat Treats*
*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak or Pork Chops or Calves Liver*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has a bone in it, remove that too. 
(Note: If you are using calf’s liver, after it is unfrozen, soak up the excess blood with paper towel. Only braise the liver long enough on both sides to be cooked to a “medium” range, otherwise it will get crumbly. Drain the liquid during cooking if needed.) 
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the meat into manageable squares or rectangles.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink. Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, and then place in freezer. Pull a bag out of the freezer whenever you need them and keep them in the fridge. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly in your pocket.

The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*“BONE’ APPETITE” ! 
*
Moms


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Red Barn Naturals food log cut into tiny pieces.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

lots of variety: string cheese, cheerios, mixed with some bacon grease, left over meat in small pieces, Instinct fresh frozen dog food as treats (Petco), some good kibble mixed in the bunch that will soak up the good stuff. If everything is a little dry I sprinkle some salmon oil or....Easy Cheese (yuk!) on it.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

There are several high quality kibbles that you could use that have small pieces (eg. Canine Caviar and Back to Basics). Oven Baked kibble isn't greasy which is really nice if you're handling the treats a lot. 

Our dog is constantly in training and we use things like dehydrated apples broken into small pieces, dehydrated lung, dehydrated liver, carrots, cheese, dehydrated sweet potato, dehydrated banana, etc. Firm fruits and veggies are easy and not too messy to be used fresh. 

If you're short on time you can even use shredded cheese


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

Cheapest and best treats are boiled boneless/skinless chicken breast. They aren't costly - in LA I can find them for $1-1.50/lb. A pound of boiled chicken breast can last you 2-3 days sometimes, depending on how much you train. Just cut them into small pieces and store the stuff you don't use in the fridge. You just need to cook it every couple days but it's easy, inexpensive, and healthy. It takes 15 minutes to boil. 
Best. 

P.S. I usually just use my dog's raw food and cut it into small pieces and train with their daily meals. It's an option.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

I feed raw, but I'm fine with giving him hot dog bits, nice dog biscuits, and so on if necessary. Nowadays I dehydrate some of the chicken, liver, etc. he would normally be eating and cut it into little pieces for training treats.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your answers. I guess I am on the right track.


----------

